# Where Do You Store Their Patio Mat?



## leisurej (Mar 28, 2010)

It had rained and the mat was a little muddy when we packed up. Made a mess! That night we stopped at another campground and I had to do some cleaning before we could chill out after the long drive. I'd love suggestions...


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I have a Burb so it has to go inside somewhere. I just stand it up inside the shower if it's wet. If I had a pickup, it would go in the bed. ----Mike


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Folded in the front storage compartment on the TT. The dirty laundry is already in the tub, but that's a great idea otherwise....


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

The mat gets folded up and thrown in the back of the truck. Once I get home, it gets rinsed off, dried, folded back up and placed in one of the underneith storage compartments.








That's a good idea of putting it in the shower if wet.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

We use two foot square interlocking rubber mats from Home Depot. I stack them up under the front bunk, through the bike door. I pair them bottom to bottom to keep the dirt together, and once in a while I power wash them.

Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We always store ours in a large heavy trash bag and store on the floor of the TT

Don


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

We had been carrying ours in the rear pass through storage, however it was kind of hard to jam the bag in the small opening. Now it rides in the bed of the pickup, a lot easier to deal with teh mat and the mess it sometimes brings along.

On a side note, has anyone else had the color fade? Ours was the burgundy color but it is so faded now it is almost impposible to tell the original color. Still in great shape other then the color.


----------



## sdizzyday (Feb 13, 2008)

We have two 9' x 12' RV mats to cover the full length of our OB. I have a large hockey/sports bag which they both fit in comfortably, the bag also has a side pocket for the hold-down pegs. We then store it under the rear king bed beside the BBQ, playpen and stroller. The hockey bag is waterproof and keeps everything clean! Got it at Wal-mart for ~$20.


----------



## leisurej (Mar 28, 2010)

Great ideas. Don't know why I didn't think about sticking it in the bed of the truck with the cooler and scooters and chairs. Duh!
I too use the bath tub for the dirty clothes, at least on this trip, moving every day.
Hockey Bag, great idea! I have one that's no longer in use. It's a huge bag and should work well.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Try here its a bag for rv mats!!!!!!!! http://www.rvawningmats.com/rvmats/pc/RV-Mat-Carry-Bags-c21.htm


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Ours gets folded and stored inside the rear bicycle door, along with our bag chairs, below the bottom bunk on our 29BHS. But I try to balance the weight of our gear evenly between the front and the rear, which helps keep the weight evenly distributed between the trailer's front and the rear axles. If the trailer is heavier in the front than the rear, the tires on the front axle carry more weight than the rear tires - and vice versa. If tires get overloaded . . . well, we all know those consequences.









I would advise anyone to store things where they make sense, but also keeping in mind that the weight of all your gear should be distributed evenly front to rear and side to side, as much as is reasonably possible.

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## bama29fan (Jun 22, 2009)

we just roll it up and bungee cord it to the rear bumper. the same ones have been stored there full time for 3 years. they have never smelled musty or gotten mildewed. about once a year (or if really needed more often) i will hang them over the fence and hose them off.

we use the cheap outdoor carpet...one reason we do is we have left them at Talladega before. the night before we left there was a down pour and we had setup in a hole....there was about 5 inches of water under the camper so of course the mats were buried, muddy, and i wasn't in the mood to mess with them....20$ and i had a new set.


----------



## russ&katie (May 8, 2010)

I bought the green indoor/outdoor stuff from home improvement store for $.40 a square foot ended up with a 12x22 piece for cheap. works great. Had stored it inside the TT till first rain storm, now we just roll it up and put behind the spare tire and bungee to bumper. One benefit is that it drys pretty good on the ride home.


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

Rip said:


> Try here its a bag for rv mats!!!!!!!! http://www.rvawningm...ry-Bags-c21.htm


Yep, this what we have. Works great! If the mat gets wet, I just roll it up, put it in the bag, throw it on the queen bed in back and clean it off when I get home including the inside of the bag in need be.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

We have a large Rubbermaid bin that all our outdoor stuff stores into, including the folded 9x18 outdoor mat. When setting up, one of the kids has responsibility for setting up the outside stuff from this bin. The large bin stores underneath the trailer while at camp and in the trailer during storage and travelling. However, we have not had to deal with a wet mat and that might be a concern. While reading some of the replies I got to thinking about storing mine on the back bumper. I might look for a large PVC drainage pipe (with holes in it) to mount to the back bumper for storage...this would allow air flow and the mat could dry out while travelling. Hmm, must add it to my "to-do" list for this weekend...along with installing my Fantastik vent and hitch bar storage contraption.


----------

